# Ich question



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I know that fish with scales can get ich but I was wondering if fish without scales could get ich?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes they can and are harder to treat as you don't use full strength of meds on them.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Here comes susankat to save the day!!! Would I only use half the recommended dosage?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

y3s just half dose.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks. If I had a qt tank with fish that ich and I had both scaleless fish and scale fish, what would I do?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have ich in a tank you need to treat the whole tank, don't move any. Just treat the whole tank with half dose. I will take a little longer but should work ok. You should treat at least 10 days.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I will remember this in case it ever happens, thank you . Also watch out Susan, with the way I'm going I will soon have more posts then you, muhahahaha.


----------



## Matt68005 (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried to treat ick/parasites with methylene?
It is rumored to kill ick as well as be safe on scaleless fish and other sensitive things like shrimp and plants.
Ofc you would have to treat in a hospital tank anway which makes my whole train of thought pointless......lol i need more coffee!


----------

